# Are there things about your family history that you don't like?



## EJ (Nov 29, 2015)

Or that you keep a secret?

I know there are plenty of families that has it's issues, or a past they try and cover up. The big reason why they do this is due to the fact that they don't want future generations having a negative outlook of the family they reside in. Some would say it's wrong to hide the truth, others would say if it doesn't effect them, why would they bring it up to begin with?

What about you guys?


----------



## Stein (Nov 29, 2015)

My grandfather was a horrible person. That's it, really.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 29, 2015)

is the only one in my family that I think we would dislike, or really feel like he deserves the ire of the family. Doesn't really bother me though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

There's a history of infidelity that my family has tried to keep a secret from me to no avail.

Oh, and I don't care for the fact that we've a history of being enslaved, but whaddya' gonna do.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Nov 29, 2015)

Some polish ancestry from my fathers side.

That's all.


----------



## LesExit (Nov 29, 2015)

My ancestors were taken as slaves by the white man....we don't like to tell people...we don't want them to belittle us. 

ugh...I feel so gross after writing that. I just need a puppy right now


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2015)

My family has a history of falling from trees and being eaten.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 30, 2015)

i only know my grandmother is a bad mother


----------



## Asriel (Nov 30, 2015)

My father's entire side of the family is full of stuck-up rich people who have no concept of being hard-working.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2015)

My great grandpa was a priest


----------



## LesExit (Nov 30, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> My great grandpa was a priest


I'm so....so...sorry


----------



## Jeff (Dec 1, 2015)

Highly possible my family was involved in the Chinese triads and human trafficking in the early 1940s - 1950s.

Because there's no way they bought a hotel with money earned from a shoe store.


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm ashamed that my great-grandfather was just some poor kid from Austria coming to America looking for opportunity, instead of nobility or something.

Oh, and the French on my mom's side of the family is this blemish.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2015)

Nothing out of the ordinary. Unless they're doing a really good job at hiding and I don't know.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 1, 2015)

Not really, but my grandfather when he was alive had always kept mum about his life during the Japanese Occupation. On one hand he could be traumatised by the events that occurred, but on the other, as my mum whispered so tantalisingly into our ears, he could have been a traitor to the locals by being a spy for the Japanese


----------



## baconbits (Dec 1, 2015)

Nothing super crazy in my immediate family.  I know my extended family has some crazy stuff, like one of my uncles didn't know he wasn't my grandfather's son until he was an adult.  One of my uncles is a child molester: all his children are gang bangers or prostitutes.  Every one of them is addicted to a hard drug.  That family is one tragedy after another.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2015)

LesExit said:


> I'm so....so...sorry



BURN THE HERETICS


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2015)

While my existence is effectively the result of this, I don't exactly like how my grandmother was basically made to marry this douche who left for Milan when my mom was only 2 (to be with another woman I believe). It's a large part of the reason why my grandma can be vile with the rest of the family these days.


----------



## Worm Juice (Dec 2, 2015)

My family has gotten used to lying and deceiving because of their shitty islamic government


----------



## Itachі (Dec 4, 2015)

Nah, not really. My father and grandfather had a feud with some guy back in the old country and it did involve criminal elements as well as violence but I don't blame my dad at all for what he did, I would have been much harsher than he was. Besides, I find it pretty interesting.


----------



## Violence (Dec 4, 2015)

My uncle killed a famous cyclist.


----------



## Yoona (Dec 4, 2015)

3 of my aunts are very coniving and are always trying to swindle my grandma. 

My mother's younger bro was a criminal thanks to him I had a somewhat Lisbeth Salander moment with a brick.


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't like the parts where they were forcefully removed from their lands and killed for their religious affiliation


----------

